# Help request! Pumilio tads (El Dorado)



## Bad Hat Harry (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a little Pumilio advice here. My El Dorados have been producing eggs like crazy this season. However, I've never gotten a hopper from them. The tads develop and the adult moves them to film canisters. I had one that developed rear legs and it seemed like his front legs were close to fully formed. Unfortunately he seemed to drown before I thought it was time to pull him from the canister. The canister had a small amount of water in it (maybe 1/6 full) and was tilted at a very low angle and was close to the ground. I would have expected him to be able to crawl out with little trouble. I've got more tads developing now and just want to make sure I give them the best chance to survive. Any opinions would be most welcome. Cheers!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome! El Dorados are great little frogs 

Are you supplementing the parents flies? If so, what are you using?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I wouldn't pull him from the canister.Leave Pumilio in their cans and they will come out on their own.Mine are full of water and just pop out when they are ready.Maybe they stopped feeding it for some reason.But they will get it right especially if it is their first time.


----------



## Bad Hat Harry (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, Kris and Lou, for the prompt replies and making newbies feel welcome! I supplement their flies (Hydei) with Rep-Cal Herptivite Multivitamin (BLUE) and Rep-Cal Ultrafine Calcium with Vitamin D3 (PINK). I adopted this pair from someone that told me they had bred successfully in the past. I really wasn't trying to breed them but they seemed to be intent on it so I started researching in hopes that I could help them along the way. They are absolutely brilliant.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

As others will likely jump on the bandwagon quickly, I'll try to beat them to it. Supplementation of Pumilio is highly critical. Rep-cal is NOT the industry standard with dart frogs. Your going to want to get some Repashey's calcium + for standard every day supplementation, and a package of Vitamin A, for once or twice per month (no more!). That dosnt mean you have to thrown out your Rep-cal, but I would rotate. I had some problems with tadpole viability......until I switched products also. Also, Water that is 1/6 of a film canister sounds a little low to me. I would keep them about 1/2 full, maybe 1/3.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In that case, I'd go with Lou's advice to leave them be to do their thing. Don't mess with the tads. In my experience, if you move the tads or the containers, the mother stops feeding. At least that's what happened in my tank. Make sure they have plenty of places to drop tads and then just stand back and watch. Keep your mitts out of the tank, unless they are bearing flies. 

I'd switch to melanogasters and gliders for the El Dorados. Expecially once the babies start crawling out. Do you have microfauna in the tank? El Dorado's morph out large enough to eat melanogasters but having springtails in the tank would be a tasty bonus for them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a sponsor's page of supplements. Look at the Repashy Calcium Plus and the Vitamin A. This is what pdfCrazy is recommending, and, I recommend it too. You can get it at many different places. Just wanted to give you an idea of what to look for. New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vitamins & Supplements


----------



## Bad Hat Harry (Aug 29, 2012)

Excellent. I will purchase the Repashy products and work those into the mix. I already use their Crested Gecko product and they are great (We love our Cresties, too!). I do have a springtail colony in the habitat and I am culturing Melongasters with the intent of feeding the Pumilio young once I move them to a simpler enclosure after they emerge from the canisters. I should clarify one point. I do keep the canisters about 1/3 to 1/2 full of spring water. The only one that had a lower amount was the one with the tad that was close to emerging. I had read that lowering the water level and tilting the canisters would give them an easier time getting out.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Excellent!

I do lower water levels and tilt containers when my tincs or leucs are about to morph. However, I leave my pumilio alone to make their own way out. I don't know if it matters either way.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with Pdfcrazy, with one exception. Personally, I don't use Rep-Cal or Herptivite at all. I only use Repashy.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My rep-cal all went in the trash when I switched to repashy's......but mine was expired........in 2000  A year before I got out of the hobby for awhile


----------



## Bad Hat Harry (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I can't thank you all enough for the great welcome. I'll put your advice in practice and offer this as thanks. I just watched an interesting presentation that you might enjoy. I post it simply for the frog and environmental information, although I don't disagree with the other points. Have a great holiday.

World Science Festival | May 29 - June 2, 2013


----------

